# Newbie not naive!



## Beav222 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello all from Kennewick Washington. My name is Dean and I have been a carpenter all my life. It has always been in the back of my mind that I would like to build a sail boat. It has just never been the right time or just not high enough on my priority list. I am 56 years old and I now have the time and money. So about 4 month ago I opened a new chapter of my life. For the last 14 years I have been doing peer training for Hazardous waste workers. Through my training experience I've found the relevance of research. I started my new chapter by learning parts of a sail boat and then I looked for how to build information. I settled on a design by a designer from Australia named Peter Snell. I have chosen to builds a 12m catamaran and would love to sail where ever the wind takes me. The last 4 months has been a steep learning curve but very exciting from plywood to epoxy to the 12 volt bible to sani-loo's. I have not wanted to start my build unarmed and I feel I have the ammo I need. Advice is always appreciated and I will keep you all abreast on my progress. 
Clear skies and good winds to all! Beav


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Ambitious project!

For those unfamiliar (as I was) here's a link to an example:

SeeBeeZee | The building of our catamaran

I expect you've seen this already.

Best of luck and be sure to start (and maintain) a thread on your project when the time comes. We'll all be interested in seeing it unfold.

Welcome to the forum, too, btw


----------



## Beav222 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Faster, I have picks of a build but not this one. There are photos here that are useful. I plan to start building in about 2 weeks. I will post progress. Thanks again!


----------



## Beav222 (Jan 13, 2016)

Beav222 said:


> Thanks Faster, I have picks of a build but not this one. There are photos here that are useful. I plan to start building in about 2 weeks. I will post progress. Thanks again!


I must say after being married for 25 years I should have learned by now that it's Dean and Debra and we have opened a new chapter in our lives. I wouldn't think about this journey without her.


----------



## LLCoolDave (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow, helluva project. Best wishes.


----------

